# OMG, what have I done?!?



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Our club is having a NADAC trial on Oct. 31 and Nov. 1. I went online and requested a registration number for India (almost 22 months old) and entered her in Tunnelers on both days. 

Crap. Now I have to train my dog!







Actually, we have worked a bit at home with jumps, tunnel, tire and a little on the table; my problem is finding time to take a real class at my club. 

After the last run at our CPE trial this past Sunday, I asked the cleaning crew to wait before tearing down the course so that I could run India on the level 1/2 Snooker course, which was just jumps and tunnels. I did the same course that I had run with my little female terrier mix. I am in BIG trouble--she is FAST!!! And she has the HUGEST stride--it will be SO different than running Darby and Yoda.

Did I mention that she is ginormous? We measured her at 27".

Come out and watch us if you are in the Cincinnati area on Halloween! It should be, um, entertaining.

~Kristin


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ummmm you are supposed to train before you enter!!! (I am sure you have). Hope you have a good time after all is still about fun!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

HAHA sounds like you are in for a lot of fun, stress and exercise.. good luck.. Unfortunately i am nowhere near Ohio lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Did I mention that she is ginormous? We measured her at 27".


Wow, she must be a hoot to watch crawling out of the 24" tunnels (course she's probably going so fast she flattens out to 23" !!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

She does flatten out quite a bit!

I worry about the weaves--she is long in addition to being tall, so I guess I need to get on the bandwagon and lobby USDAA to mandate 24" weaves.

~Kristin


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That will give me something to do on Halloween. 

There have been so many weekend events at QC, that I haven't been able to start Balto's agility training.







Glad to hear that training isn't necessary.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Glad to hear that training isn't necessary.


That's what I've heard too!


----------

